# Shops in CT



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering where you all go to buy fish/plants/supplies in CT. I'm in Fairfield County and the only decent mom/pop shops seem to be Fish Bowl in Stamford and Purrr-Fect Pets in Milford. I even drove all the way to who-knows-where, CT to some place called Magic Pet Shop or something like that which was pretty good, but too far for me.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

hi Franzi, 

Try House of Fins (Greenwich) and Greenwich Aquaria (Riverside), they are both great stores and they often have good plant selections. House of Fins carries most ADA product lines. 

-Riverboa


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

The Puppy Center in West Hartford is hugely better than Magic, if you come all the way up here again. Fantastic fish selection! The best around.


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Might want to check out http://ctfishstores.com/site/ct-fish-store-map.html It has a pretty thorough listing of stores. Most of the members are saltwater guys/gals and the LFS often update stock lists on corals etc. But, they do have some discounts and specials at a lot of the shops worth taking a look at.

Puppy Center is my primary shop for fish. Aquatic Wildlife in Manchester has a nice plant selection if you come near when the shipment arrives (just call and find out), although prices can be a bit high. Every once in a while exotic superpet in E. Hartford has some hidden gems from a fish perspective; as does Emmons in Simsbury.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with vancat, puppy center is probably the best shop in CT for fish and plants. Another one is aquatic wildlife exit 63 on 84 east highway. 

By the way, I'm not sure if I've asked you yet but there is a plant club in CT, if you'd like to come the next meeting is saturday 2nd jan from 5-7 pm in Hamden CT. If you are interested, send me a PM and I'll give you details about it.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good info, I'll put Puppy Center on my list of LFS to visit in the next coming weeks or so...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I hit up Riverboa's suggestions over the weekend (before the snow came). Greenwich Aquaria is great and I'm gonna go back on Wednesday to buy some fish. Their prices are very reasonable and I like their selection...just wish they had more freshwater stuff. That place has an amazing saltwater selection.

I won't be going back to House of Fins ever again though. Those prices are ridiculous!!! $7 for a cardinal tetra??? $23 for a bottle of Excel??? No wonder the store was empty with 4 employees standing around the cash register.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Franzi said:


> I hit up Riverboa's suggestions over the weekend (before the snow came). Greenwich Aquaria is great and I'm gonna go back on Wednesday to buy some fish. Their prices are very reasonable and I like their selection...just wish they had more freshwater stuff. That place has an amazing saltwater selection.
> 
> I won't be going back to House of Fins ever again though. Those prices are ridiculous!!! $7 for a cardinal tetra??? $23 for a bottle of Excel??? No wonder the store was empty with 4 employees standing around the cash register.


Greenwich Aquaria is one of my target LFS too! Do they have selections of freshwater plants as well?

Yeah, I've been to House of Fins couple of times already and they're prices are overkill... I guess people in Greenwich don't mind it because they have plenty of $$$ to spend...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah Greenwich Aquaria has a decent selection of freshwater plants. I didn't look too much at what they offered since I'm all set with plants, but they definitely had some nice looking stuff. Also, the signs said 15% of all fish purchases on Sunday...guessing they get new inventory on Monday.

House of Fins had some nice looking plants (lots of pearling), but after seeing the price of the fish, I didn't bother looking at plant prices.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll prbably visit Greenwich Aquaria this week if we closed early at work, hehe... Just curious of their plant stocks, maybe I can find something for my 120gal on the works... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Check out aquariumplants.com if you're looking to stock 120g. Their prices are probably better than any actual shop...even when you factor in 2day shipping. I bought from them for the first time and gotta admit, the plants are nice and are growing well (red/green melon swords are pretty). I just wish they had better pictures on the website and it would be nice if they labeled which plant was which when they ship the stuff.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, never tried ordering plants from them yet... Most of my purchases there are equipments and ferts... Will consider them too...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

What ferts of theirs do you use? I got the "total" pellets and the liquid fertilizer. I notice the pellet ferts make the swords very happy, but not sure about the liquid stuff...or if I even need it. What really sucks about the liquid is that there's no description on the website (or bottle) about what's actually in there, nor are there dosing directions. When asking the guy on the phone, he vaguely said "one or two drops per 10 gallons, once or twice a week should do...depending on the amount of plants". When asked what a "drop" means, he said about a mL. 

I'll use what I got, but due to lack of specifics/ingredients, I won't buy more of the liquid stuff.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I also bought their total pellets (along with 2 buckets of their substrate) and Seachem Flourish and Excel for liquid ferts... Total pellets seems working well with my emersed plants without dosing anymore trace in the water... 

Maybe their trace liquid has almost the same ingredients as with their pellets version (just a thought)... Though it sucks if nothing written there about dosing instructions...


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Greenwich Aquaria definitely have better prices on fish (plus as you said 15% off on Sundays) - in terms of plant prices though, both places are comparable. In my opinion, HoF has an edge over Greenwich Aquaria in terms of plant selection and plant health - did you see their plant stock tank (the one at the bottom)?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Went on an LFS trip to Fish Bowl in Stamford yesterday and they only have a handful of plant selection in their 50gal (I think) tank... Not a good source for plants IMO... Though they have a few interesting fish selections like rose line sharks ($28 a piece ), Congo Tetras and Discus...


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I will admit HoF prices on there fish are up up and away but still is a great store to see. I hope to go there this weekend to see there ADA tanks and hit Greenwich aquaria for some fish.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Since I'm on vacation this week and if weather permits, I'm planning to go for another LFS trip drive... Destination: Puppy Center in West Hartford...


----------



## cornbread_5 (Feb 28, 2008)

best place for plants is aquatic wildlife in manchester


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

cornbread_5 said:


> best place for plants is aquatic wildlife in manchester


Hmmm, that's 20mins away from Puppy Center, I'll probably check that out too since I'm on a fish store trip mode...


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I like how Fish Bowl has been trying to sell a "rare" discus for $100. It's a plain ol' discus and looks extremely sick...tucked in fins, completely dark, etc.

I would never buy their plants. That tank is littered with snails and has water splashing in to it...which kinda makes me think they don't know much about plants.

I picked up a few more rummynose from Greenwich Aquaria on the 23rd, but was informed that the sale would end after x-mas. Back to dreadful Greenwich prices!!!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

As mentioned to my previous post, today, I went to Puppy Center (PC) and Aquatic Wildlife (AW) in West Hartford and Manchester (respectively)... All I can say is that, it's really worth driving/going to those LFS eventhough they're 45mins-1hr drive from home (plus few snow showers )... Though personally, I like PC compare to AW, it is like fish heaven with 100+ tanks (FW + SW), so there's a lot of fish to choose from! :clap2: Plant stock wise, currently there are only few available from both stores and it's mostly swords and crypts species... All in all, my LFS trip is great! Plus, I made a stop to Ted's world famous steamed burger on my way home... eace:


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

How are the prices at puppy center and aquatic wildlife? Do you remember the price of some common fish to help get an idea of how they stack up to some shops around my parts (Stamford)?

I'd take a field trip up to those shops if the prices are competitive. I need a good cleanup crew like ottos and maybe some cory's. The standard pleco I got in the tank now craps like crazy and is a bit too aggressive.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Franzi said:


> How are the prices at puppy center and aquatic wildlife? Do you remember the price of some common fish to help get an idea of how they stack up to some shops around my parts (Stamford)?
> 
> I'd take a field trip up to those shops if the prices are competitive. I need a good cleanup crew like ottos and maybe some cory's. The standard pleco I got in the tank now craps like crazy and is a bit too aggressive.


Prices are a lot cheaper in PC compare to AW... As an example, I bought an API phosphate test kit there for $11.+ and it's $15.+ in AW ... Fish prices are reasonable and pretty much the same (some are cheaper/more) if I'm going to comapre to Fish Bowl's price... You won't regret going there because they have more fish selection compare to any other fish stores I've been to (already)... So it's worth the trip...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Puppy Center has awesome fish, I will say it again.
They usually have dwarf cichlids, amano shrimp, etc. I got the most amazing Emperor tetras there last year. I brought them home and they proceeded to spawn! I looked in there one day and saw fry, who grew up nicely! (Jared has them now).
Also the staff is knowledgeable and helpful, and friendly. A couple of the guys have been there for years and I like them a lot.

There is also Wet Pets in Vernon. Super nice folks, selling mostly cichlids and salt. They buy plants from me. Their prices are a bit high, but it's a nice little shop and I like the staff there also.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Today, coming from a trip to NY going back home, we (my wife) made a stop to Greenwich Aquaria in Riverside... They're pretty limited on FW fish selection (because they specialize more to SW) but they have pretty decent selection of FW plants... The only disadvantage (especially for people like me) is that they don't have names on the plants which I had trouble IDing them  (though I ID'd a couple) and couldn't ask the store staff (yep, only 1) because he's already attending to a customer... The price, well what would you expect, today it's on sale (prolly New Year's Sale) ranging from $3-$10, though regular is between $5-$13 for potted/bunch/portion...

Oh also, I went to West Haven yesterday to check out Rubi Aquatics & Pet Supplies and they're shop is no longer in service...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh that is a pity about Rubi. I think I went there once.

I once went to a very small petshop that mostly did salt water stuff, but it had some freshwater fish and plants. I think it was along either the 84 W or the 91, though I don't remember which one (probably the 84). Its very small and very close to the exit. Does anyone know the place from my crappy description??

I went to Purrfect pets in milford the other day and lo and behold the shop had apisto agassizi fish (only males), I bought 2 of them and one has a very interesting white stripe on its tail which I haven't seen before. Now I just need a female... Anyways, one of the employees working there breeds a few different types of apistos and mentioned that he was part of a larger club, he seemed to know about all the different fish clubs in CT. So perhaps going there and getting to know him would lead to some really nice fish that aren't very common in the hobby.


----------

